# Dutch Oven Cooking group



## chief708a

Are there any groups in Georgia for Dutch Oven Cooking?


----------



## Bill Mc

We need one. Anybody?


----------



## chief708a

A friend and I are talking about starting one here in southeast Georgia


----------



## Whiteeagle

We could use one here in W. Central Georgia! There are several individuals scattered around, maybe someone can organize a group and get the ball rolling! I love DO cooking, but don't have the organizing skills.


----------



## Artfuldodger

The International Dutch Oven Society doesn't list any chapters in Georgia although a few years ago there was the Flint River IDOS chapter. 

http://idos.org/Chapters/Chapters.php

There were some D.O.G.'s a few years ago;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=356086


----------



## Dolfan

Mile High D O G in late july over in Cheerokee NC


----------



## NE GA Pappy

i would like to learn to cook on one.  i have owned on for years and never tried it


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NE GA Pappy said:


> i would like to learn to cook on one.  i have owned on for years and never tried it



Me too Pappy !! From what I hear it is trial and error!! I wish I could be a expert right outta the gate !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Check out Buck's post #279 in the WAR thread at the campfire. That's what I'm talk in about !!


----------



## Bill Mc

I need to cook something in my dutch oven(s)


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive found that dutch ovens are extremely easy to use.  Maybe ive gotten lucky though.


----------



## MartyH

I cook in dutch ovens and cast iron pots and pans in my back yard next to the woods. I have built a camping area there and we enjoy it quite often. Ill try to upload a picture for you to see. The picture is to large to upload.


----------



## Artfuldodger

It's a fun camping past time on a lazy camp day. Just plain old canned biscuits are good. Dump cakes work really well. Apple Pie Baked Beans work well in the dutch oven;

Keri's Hog-Apple Baked Beans

3 or 4 slices bacon, diced
2 (27 oz) cans Bush's Baked Beans
1/2 c. Blues Hog BBQ Sauce (or other sweet-spicy favorite)
1 lb. smoked leftover smoked pork or beef, more or less, or 1 lb crumbled cooked pork sausage (a maple fattie is good)
1 can apple pie filling, pieces somewhat chopped up
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1/2 c. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp. Mustard (prepared)
1 tsp chipotle or cayenne powder (optional, to taste*)
1 tsp Blues Hog barbecue rub (or your favorite de jour)

Brown bacon, and saute onion and green pepper in bacon grease. Mix in remaining ingredients. Bake at 325º for 1 hour, or simmer on stovetop in large pot for 30 minutes if you don't have time to do them in the oven. Serves 12.

This recipe began life as APPLE PIE BAKED BEANS from somewhere on the web, but I think I've made enough changes to it now to claim it as my own. This is my standard for baked beans anymore. Jack's Old South does something similar to this, but I understand that they use peach pie filling instead.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?p=423407


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*Dutch oven cookers*

I think it would be great too have a forum for dutch oven cookers.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

I thank Pappy needs to brang his pot on up here and us cook soup beans and ham !! I will cook the cornbread !! Maybe up around the upper campground at Sarah's Creek now all the tourist have cleared out !! Since you don't like crowds Pappy, we wont invite nobody else !! Also wont be nobody talkin about all the gas we produce !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

MartyH said:


> I cook in dutch ovens and cast iron pots and pans in my back yard next to the woods. I have built a camping area there and we enjoy it quite often. Ill try to upload a picture for you to see. The picture is to large to upload.



download a program called pixresizer.  You can use it to make the picture smaller, and then it will upload.  I usually go at the 50% setting and it will be plenty big, and upload quickly.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I thought I had found me some pink eye peas today from a feller I know.  Now them would have been a good thing to try in a dutch oven.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank Pappy needs to brang his pot on up here and us cook soup beans and ham !! I will cook the cornbread !! Maybe up around the upper campground at Sarah's Creek now all the tourist have cleared out !! Since you don't like crowds Pappy, we wont invite nobody else !! Also wont be nobody talkin about all the gas we produce !!



I like that upper campground @ Sarah's Creek, especially if I can get that spot at the back where the pool is on the creek.


----------



## MartyH

Thanks Pappy for the info. Maybe the picture of my backyard camping area will show up now.


----------



## dport7

MartyH said:


> Thanks Pappy for the info. Maybe the picture of my backyard camping area will show up now.



Nice set up, you can do some good cookin there.


----------



## dport7

I'd like to see something get going like that. Here's one of my dutch
oven cooks.






Pork roast, with pears and apples


----------



## Artfuldodger

That roast pork looks delicious. I've seen people use a harrow disc for a dutch oven cooking table. Weld three pipe couplings to the bottom for legs and weld on a couple of handles. Something to get the D.O. off the ground a bit.
This table could serve two purposes, the D.O. cooking table and a Discada/Wok fryer. You'd have to weld the center hole closed with a fender washer or other patch. You could remove the legs if placing the Discada on a fire grate. Maybe come up with a way to add a propane burner to the legs. Something like this although I don't think this is a harrow disc.


----------



## dport7

^^^ Nice, that thing would be nice to cook in just as it is.
I've been lookin for a harrow disc for a long time, just haven't come across one yet.


----------



## bruceg

I'll watch this thread. Enjoy dutch oven cooking and outdoor cooking. It might be fun to set something informal up at a state park.


----------



## Bill Mc

I'm ready... well maybe after deer season.

Sweetwater Park might be a good place.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

bruceg said:


> I'll watch this thread. Enjoy dutch oven cooking and outdoor cooking. It might be fun to set something informal up at a state park.



I been watching. I would like to learn !!


----------



## Lukikus2

Had this hidden for over twelve years because seems cast iron grows legs. Finally think it has found a home so I'm ressurecting it. The #5 just needed some tlc.

First burn. No oil nothing.


----------



## Lukikus2

Seasoned with left over turkey frying grease and left to soak it up. You can still see the rust that is turning loose. This one was neglected for years before it found me.


----------



## Lukikus2

Final burn. 
Can't decide on breakfast or Nic's chili to be the first?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Artfuldodger said:


> The International Dutch Oven Society doesn't list any chapters in Georgia although a few years ago there was the Flint River IDOS chapter.
> 
> http://idos.org/Chapters/Chapters.php
> 
> There were some D.O.G.'s a few years ago;
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=356086



My ex-wife being French, I guess I was a member of the International Dutch Oven Society myself. She never seemed to like it all that much, though. Always fought to get out from under the sheets.


----------



## bruceg

Good work on that Dutch Oven and frying pan. I'd love to find something old to use. Also like that fire pit. Looks like a good setup.


----------

